# Wirehaired Pointing Griffon



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

texasx96 said:


> I'm thinking of adding one of these guys to the mix (assuming that I can find one). From what I have read they seem a lot like Goldens. Does anyone have any experience with WPGs? Would one be a good match to my 14 month old Golden Retriever (would probably be around 2 by the time I can track down an available litter).


 I have a good friend that breeds them. I like them a lot. I think they would do well with goldens


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've only rarely encountered the breed but they seem like nice dogs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My Princess Erin was 1/4 WHPG, although I never saw it her her. We did DNA tests. The only unGolden thing about her was she didn't like to swim. She was a great swimmer, but never liked having her feet off the ground. Could have been something in her past, we didn't get her until she was 9. Have met several WHPGs since and they were wonderful dogs !
She lived 1 month shy of 18 years, a great mix !!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have a big yard for them to run around in + do you have an active lifestyle? 

I took classes with people who had these - and they're very active. More so than goldens. 

I don't personally think they are very much like goldens.... they're more like the pointing breeds. So think active, busy, and not so much oversized lap dogs as goldens are.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> Do you have a big yard for them to run around in + do you have an active lifestyle?
> 
> I took classes with people who had these - and they're very active. More so than goldens.
> 
> I don't personally think they are very much like goldens.... they're more like the pointing breeds. So think active, busy, and not so much oversized lap dogs as goldens are.


I tell you what, if one dog is tough on a yard, two dogs will absolutely take it down to bare earth. I have finicky fescue and am going to have to replace the whole backyard, it is not standing up to the collie/golden combo we have going on here


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Kristy - I think that's why the majority of our property is woods with no grass. We have 2 goldens and a collie running around out there....


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Grass? What's grass?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We have one on our street, very nice dog, actually seems quite calm. The young couple who own him now have a baby and we often see him walking proudly beside the stroller.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I have known a couple, they are a pointing breed so less handler focused than a Golden. The female I know who is 2 now is a little skittish. I actually like the personality of the Spinone Italiano better.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivette_hotizon (Mar 16, 2021)

Kmullen said:


> I have a good friend that breeds them. I like them a lot. I think they would do well with goldens


Hi, do you still have the friend that breeds this mix? Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivette_hotizon said:


> Hi, do you still have the friend that breeds this mix? Thank you


It's not a mix, it's pure breed. 

Here is the Wirehaired Pointing Griffon Club website-









AWPGA


Presenter: Melanie Tuttle



www.awpga.com


----------

